# Agression after breeding



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So I had one of my does with a buck for the last 5 days and tonight I tried to put her back in the doe colony and she's picking fights with everyone when she never used to have a problem. Is this a fairly common problem after removing does for breeding will she settle down and leave everyone alone or will I have to keep her separate? I don't know if it makes a difference but I had cleaned the cage out hoping to avoid an issue. Tonight I put her in a cage by herself after she wouldn't settle down with even just one other doe and I might try again tomorrow but I don't want to stress them out by playing musical cage. But any tips or suggestions would be helpful I really prefer to keep them in pairs if possible.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

I have does get snippy with each other occasionally after putting them back together. They just have to re-establish who is lead doe. If they dont seem to settle after some time you may try a drop of real vanilla on each nose and rear of all the ladies in the cage. That seems to work fairly well.


----------

